# Henna?



## saltydog (Sep 12, 2011)

I love henna. Started doing it last summer although I don't get to practice as much as I'd like. I'm not that good at it, but I'm still practicing. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 12, 2011)

Oooh pretty.  I've always wanted to be henna-ed.  Did you do that to your own arm or is that a guinea pig?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cool. I did some reading about henna because I thought it sounded interesting. You'll have to keep posting pics as you do more.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 13, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Oooh pretty.  I've always wanted to be henna-ed.  Did you do that to your own arm or is that a guinea pig?



It's my arm. I did two of my friends and it came out light (the powder was from last summer) so i mixed up a different batch to see if it stained any better.
This came out ok, but i just ordered some fresh, so I can't wait to try it, it's supposed to be super dark. This time I'll store it in the freezer so it will keep!



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> Very cool. I did some reading about henna because I thought it sounded interesting. You'll have to keep posting pics as you do more.



I love how organic the whole thing is; the plant itself, the all-natural ingredients you mix it with to make the paste and even the way it's applied. Some people think it's about religion. It's not about that at all, but rather, usually celebration of an event!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2011)

That is amazing! I just saw a henna kit somewhere that I was shopping... I do not have the talent to do that. I love the way it looks though. I know a girl who got henna done for her wedding. So beautiful.


----------



## Sibi (Sep 14, 2011)

I use henna to color my hair (gotta cover up all those gray hairs that keep popping through)


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 14, 2011)

Sibi said:
			
		

> I use henna to color my hair (gotta cover up all those gray hairs that keep popping through)




How does that work Sibi.  I keep eyeballing the henna hair color, just been using the temporary clairol or whatever that washes out in 28 washes because I don't want to deal with touching up and having a line in my hair.  I'm not big into maintenance.  Does it fade out, is it messy?  Any tips or warnings?


----------



## Relle (Sep 14, 2011)

I've had some henna for ages and every time I remember to do it I'm going to the skin specialist and think better of it.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2011)

Here PC - I know Lush is not everyone's favorite but if you read the pages and especially the reviews it will give you an idea of what the process is like. I don't henna (and I've decided not to color my hair anymore until it becomes necessary =\ ) but I think it's such a cool idea.

http://www.lush.com/shop/products/hair/henna-hair-dyes


----------



## Sibi (Sep 18, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a good link to help if you're interested.  Different folks use different recipes depending on what you're looking for.  Check it out.

http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I love henna!!
That's looks awesome. You're terrific at it.
I got my hand done when I travelled in India with my sister and have loved it ever since.
I love to see women on their wedding days with henna work.... so traditional.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you, tasha & nattynoo!  
I'm still need alot of practice but I really like doing it, so thanks for the confidence boost. People seem more than willing to lend me an arm or leg because it's not permanent and it's fun.

PrairieCraft- the link Sibi gave you is part of http://www.hennapage.com/
This site covers just about anything you want to know about henna for the body or hair. Excellent site referral, I just ordered Rajasthani Twilight Henna  off that site, thru TapDancing Lizard. Great customer service too.

I was perusing a henna forum, but I'm afraid to join as I may spend just as much time there as I do here, and I don't think I can spare it, lol.


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

I love Henna.  I use it to condition my hair, as  deep conditioner.  Absolutely love it.


----------

